# Smugglers Notch Unit C-16X



## KevJan (Jan 4, 2007)

Can anyone tell me the location of this unit?  I've looked around on the internet and have found the resort to be quite spread out. Have never been there and don't have a clue as to where it is located.  Thanks


----------



## Avery (Jan 4, 2007)

If it starts with "C" it's either the Commons or Countryside. Both are in the West Village. Close to everything/walking distance to Village Center.

www.smuggs.com and click on "Resort Map." The "Lodging and Accommodations" link will show you the unit layouts.


----------



## KevJan (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for your quick reply buy I couldn't find what I'm looking for.  It is supposed to be a 3 bedroom units that has a maximum occupancy of 12 and private of 8.


----------



## Avery (Jan 5, 2007)

KevJan said:


> Thanks for your quick reply buy I couldn't find what I'm looking for.  It is supposed to be a 3 bedroom units that has a maximum occupancy of 12 and private of 8.



I can't find a layout that jibes with that, either. Most max 12 units are 4 bedrooms. Best to call up there in the morning, they will let you know. If it's Creekside, Countryside, or the Commons, they are all in the West Village.


----------



## ctreelmom (Jan 5, 2007)

Avery said:


> If it starts with "C" it's either the Commons or Countryside. Both are in the West Village. Close to everything/walking distance to Village Center.
> 
> www.smuggs.com and click on "Resort Map." The "Lodging and Accommodations" link will show you the unit layouts.



Timeshare units at Smuggs are named after Birds (Owls, Falcons, Kestrels) or Trees (Oaks, Willows, Maples, etc.).  I think the only exception is Vilmarksauna, which is one of the older buildings.  Commons and Countryside are both year-round, full ownership and would not be available for TS exchange, but might be in the rental pool--are you exchanging or renting?

I can't off the top of my head come up with which TS building would be designated with a "C" but I'll keep my thinking cap on.


----------



## ctreelmom (Jan 5, 2007)

*My Bad*



ctreelmom said:


> Timeshare units at Smuggs are named after Birds (Owls, Falcons, Kestrels) or Trees (Oaks, Willows, Maples, etc.).  I think the only exception is Vilmarksauna, which is one of the older buildings.  Commons and Countryside are both year-round, full ownership and would not be available for TS exchange, but might be in the rental pool--are you exchanging or renting?
> 
> I can't off the top of my head come up with which TS building would be designated with a "C" but I'll keep my thinking cap on.



Well, I stand corrected.  According to the Smuggs Club Owner list, Commons is indeed a Club Owner Home and that unit has 3 bedrooms.  You learn something new, even about your own resort, on TUG everyday!


----------



## KevJan (Jan 5, 2007)

This is an RCI exchange.  I guess I'll call the resort directly in the morning and see what they can tell me.  RCI doesn't seem to have the information that I want either.  Thanks for all your responses.


----------



## charford (Jan 5, 2007)

C-16 is in the Commons building. It is the only timeshare unit in that building. It is a 3 bedroom that has lots of beds. According to the Smuggs website owners section: Bedroom 1: King +twin, Bedroom 2: 2 twins, Bedroom 3: double + bunkbed, Living room: 2 queen sleepers. 

Look here:http://www.smuggs.com/pages/winter/lodging/village-map.php and look right underneath Village Center.


----------



## KevJan (Jan 6, 2007)

For anyone who is interested in what I found out when I called the resort directly, it is in the Commons and is a "unique" unit.  It is the only one the entire resort has with this particular floor plan, 3 bedrooms and 3 baths.  Right now, I feel extremely lucky that I got it.  I just hope that it isn't really old and dumply, possibly needing to be redone when we go in fall 2008.  Thanks again to everyone, I've learned how to enjoy my vacations so much more thanks to "Tuggers"!


----------



## wackymother (Jan 6, 2007)

It sounds great--like having a whole house! It has more bathrooms than my house, as a matter of fact....

Have fun!


----------



## 3kids4me (Jan 11, 2007)

ctreelmom said:


> Well, I stand corrected.  According to the Smuggs Club Owner list, Commons is indeed a Club Owner Home and that unit has 3 bedrooms.  You learn something new, even about your own resort, on TUG everyday!



I think there is only one unit in Commons that is timeshare!

Don't know anything about the furnishings...it probably is a little dated (like no jacuzzi) but I'm sure you could ask....

Great location though!


----------

